# Herramientas de consulta DNS

## elcesar

Soy yo que no las encuentro o donde estan nslookup, dig y estas herramientas??

  La unica que he encontrado ha sido el dnswalk.

Elcesar

----------

## elcesar

net-misc/bind-tools

      Latest version Available: 9.1.3-r1

      Latest version Installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Homepage: http://www.isc.org/BIND/bind9.html

      Description: 

      bind tools: dig, nslookup, and host

----------

